# Does anyone have a Humana Par Form and Fax #



## stephanie7480 (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to a par form for Humana and a fax # where corrected claims and a fax number where they can be sent?

I work AR and am wanting to collect as many resources as I can. 
If anyone knows of a place with a collection of Par forms and fax #'s or any other helpful info online I'd be very grateful to anyone willing to share.


----------



## airart (Dec 3, 2012)

*Prior Auth Request Form for Humana*

I didn't know if you needed info for pharmacy or medical PAR forms for Humana, but this link will address both.  For Medical there is no form to fax in, they want you to do PAR forms online. The Prior Auth list for 2013 is listed also.

"Except where noted via the links on the following pages, health care providers and facilities may submit preauthorization requests via the secure provider area of Humana's website at Humana.com/providers (registration required), via Availity® at http://www.availity.com (select markets only, registration required) or via the interactive voice response (IVR) line, available by calling the phone number on the back of the member's ID card. Online preauthorization requests are encouraged."

Humana Link:  http://www.humana.com/providers/referral/pre_authorization.aspx


----------

